# '67 GTO engine compartment cross menber



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I have the engine removed and and cleaning grease from the engine compartment.
The cross memeber under the motor has a big hole thru it.
The book says an "engine insulator" goes here.
Does the engine rest on this? Is it called something else?
On Rockauto.com the "Insulator looks nothing like the pic in the book.
Also, why are the motor mount brackets located on the cross menmber different sizes?
ps engine is 400 ci HO
thank you!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I never heard of an "engine insulator" on a GTO. The engine stands are different because of the way the engine sits in the x-member, also one side takes more torque when power is called for.....Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pictures? 

Also I agree on the engine mounts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Now these are engine mounts.........(pic of my new chassis engine bay) When it arrives from Street Rod Garage, the chassis will have a lot of cool stuff. Here is a pic of the fully adjustable Pontiac engine mounts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Funny......myframe doen't look like that at all......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

At least you HAVE a frame! Mine is still being built....


----------

